# Round 1: #2 Celtics VS #7 Bulls



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Time to start DEFENDING OUR TROPHY!

will update thread with stats, times and all the other handy info when i come to it

C's in 5 :cheers:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Shock the world!
Bulls in 6


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

This will be an interesting series!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

There will be no first round, hawks-esque surprises this time round IMO, Chicago will take a game at home... but i just cant see them really challenging this Celtics team, as long as KG is ok for 20-25 minutes a night


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Schedule for the games is as follows:


Game 1 - Chicago at Boston 12:30PM ESPN - Saturday April 18

Game 2 - Chicago at Boston 7:00PM TNT - Monday April 20

Game 3 - Boston at Chicago 8:00PM TNT - Thursday April 23

Game 4 - Boston at Chicago 1:00PM ABC - Sunday April 26

Game 5 - Chicago at Boston TBD TBD - Tuesday April 28

Game 6 - Boston at Chicago TBD TBD - Thursday April 30

Game 7 - Chicago at Boston TBD TNT - Saturday May 2


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Whoooooooooooooooo Go Bulls!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Soo Im ok with Ray having an awful game...but if it turns into an awful series.....uh oh


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

awful is an understatement... ray barely showed up, and without KG, if ray and pierce dont play well we have no chance in the playoffs where everyone lifts their game

the difference really shows on the defensive end too, rose was just getting to the rim at will

I hope we come back game 2 and play well, but with KG now already looking at surgery dates im not getting my hopes up for anything


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

but we WILL win tonight and get a split I guarantee it because this is the 1st time in the big 3 era(well the 2nd one if you are confused) that we are behind in a series,
GO CELTICS!!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I really cant see us losing tonight, surely at least one of Ray and Paul will show up for a big game

I hope Rondo doesnt get too caught up in his battle with Rose, as we really need to get going as a team

and please, play some defense!


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

MUST WIN TONIGHT! If not it's lets go Hawks


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I knewwww he'd bounce back strong!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

oh sweet baby ray jesusmg:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank you Ray!

Leon out now too is gonna make this series even harder, but its been great to watch so far and i hope that continues


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Really...winning this series is about as much as we can hope for this year...but I still really want to win this series.

I won't be embarassed if we lose or anything - but a second round exit just feels SO much better than first


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

got the lead here early in game 3, which is great considering the bulls were hyped to be on their home court

bigs have to watch their fouls though


----------



## CelticsPride1999 (Apr 22, 2009)

Great Seeing Scal back on the court.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

it is indeed, just handy to have another big on the bench who knows the defense

Great half from the Celtics, lets hope they can keep their foot on the gas and finish this


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Chance to put this away today


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well... we lost, but this series is freakin amazing


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

why doesnt pierce post up on hinrich... ?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

**** these last second nail biters!!! lol

40 second, tie game... come on celtics!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I am soooooo proud of our guys for hanging in there. 
I have to say that with Garnett and Powe out and Ray fouling out. I was worried. 
The captain proved why he IS the TRUTH!!! 
I'm loving the way Perk, Big Baby and ESPECIALLY RAJON RONDO have stepped up....NEVER say die. 
Having said that, we have to be right and tight Thursday. We don't want to let them take it to 7.


GO Celtics!! :bump::bump:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I wish I wasn't a Celtics fan. It would be so much more fun. This would be a phenomenal series to watch for a fan of neither team. It's unbelievable. The drama never stops. But as a Celtics fan, it's nerve-wracking. Seeing them fight for leads only to let them slip away is painful. I'm sure it's the same way for a Bulls fan. Who knows what to expect in game 7. Somebody has to win. The Celtics most likely won't win the championship, but man, they probably will have the most memorable playoff series no matter who wins. I suppose Kobe vs. LeBron will be the only thing that has potential to be more memorable, but they'd have to have a spectacular battle for that to happen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Here we go guys.... all or nothing right now


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

And suddenly they win uncontested....Weird and wild series, but I'll take it.


----------

